# GT: Game 1 Kings @ Wolves 11/1



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*






@








Sacramento Kings(0-0) @ Minnesota Timberwolves(0-0)

When: Wend. November 1st at 5:00 PM Pacific 8:00 PM Eastern
Media: NBALP - News10

Kings Projected Starters





































Wolves Projected Starters


































*


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Not totally sure but I think Ronnie Price will start. 

Hope we can win this one and get through not having Mike for the start of the season.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, if Hart starts, I will die. We need good D and a good game on offense from 2 of Ron, Kevin, or Brad to compensate for the loss of Bibby, or we are done. Artest is our best player, but Bibby is most important to our offense by 250%.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think we should start Hart, mainly for his defemse, but Price should defenitely get alot of minutes. Either way, this game is probably going to be a disaster. KG always kills us and our offense is horrible without Bibby.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

My bad, didn't know who was starting(Clipper fan), just went by the last game thread I found so yeah.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I missed the game, and then was amazed to see Bibby in the boxscore. We lost, and he got kicked out, but maybe there is hope for an OK start afterall. 

Kevin scored a lot, but did he look good doing it? I have kept my hopes down about his continued improvement, but he is really starting to look like the real deal. 

I know Ron has looked terrible shooting the ball all preseason, but his rebounding has looked much better. 

Seems like Garcia is going to have a hard time getting minutes with Salmons around. That's too bad, because I like Garcia better, even though he had some bad preseason games. 

Beyong that, it looks like the same old things- Brad's apparent decline continues, Kenny is a waste of space, and KG kills us even harder than he kills the rest of the league.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

The team looked real good on defense but the offense was horrible. Just missed easy shot after easy shot. They should get much better in that area. 

Brad wasn't really all that bad. He did good on defense and he played his butt off. He just couldn't hit the broadside of a barn. 

Kevin looked pretty nervous out there to start but eventually settled down a little bit. He still doesn't seem to be comfortable yet on the court. 

Overall the effort was A+ but everyone seemed like they couldn't hit the shots they usually make that's all.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

KingByDefault said:


> The team looked real good on defense but the offense was horrible. Just missed easy shot after easy shot. They should get much better in that area.
> 
> Brad wasn't really all that bad. He did good on defense and he played his butt off. He just couldn't hit the broadside of a barn.
> 
> ...


That's good to here about Brad. I should give him his due, he can't hit a shot anymore it seems, but his D was real solid all preseason. I actually think we missed him inside when he didn't play. Maybe his hand is worse than has been let on, because hitting jumpers has been his only constant. 

If shots just weren't falling and Bibby and Miller weren't 100%, great effort is all you can ask for on the road against a good team to start the season. This is the rare loss that I'm not pissed after. Now if the Kings had been ahead when Bibby got kicked out, it would be a different story. 

I am only really upset over the turnovers. We don't have that kind of margin of error.


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> That's good to here about Brad. I should give him his due, he can't hit a shot anymore it seems, but his D was real solid all preseason. I actually think we missed him inside when he didn't play. Maybe his hand is worse than has been let on, because hitting jumpers has been his only constant.
> 
> If shots just weren't falling and Bibby and Miller weren't 100%, great effort is all you can ask for on the road against a good team to start the season. This is the rare loss that I'm not pissed after. Now if the Kings had been ahead when Bibby got kicked out, it would be a different story.
> 
> I am only really upset over the turnovers. We don't have that kind of margin of error.


yeah the turnovers were just painful! The team did great until the 4th when they just completely collapsed and turned it over like 11 times or something.


----------

